# G7x Mark ii Built-in Neutral Density is IMPRESSIVE. (Test Footage)



## videokidd (Nov 28, 2017)

Made a quick video showing how important ND is when filming outdoors, the results were really impressive for the g7x mark ii!
https://youtu.be/Zyk0MBMg31Q


----------

